
Google Chrome OS is for Netbooks, Android for Smartphones & Tablets - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/120153/google-chrome-os-netbooks-android-smartphones-tablets
======
PSOME
When I first watched the Google Chrome OS announcment, I was very excited. It
could bring about a paradigm shift in computing that was started by the iPad.
The web browser centric device (web touch or keyboard/mouse).

If this article is right, what is taking Google so long to bring it to market?
They have the software, the hardware is a know quantity. There is some
question about the wireless connectivity. (will the device follow the Kindle
Model or the iPad model or just be wifi)

